# Headaches with Anadrol



## clhelget (Oct 28, 2004)

So I started Anadrol 50mg, once a day one week ago.  Starting about 4 or 5 days ago, I am getting insane headaches when I start with my weight training session.  Starting with squats for example.  The rush is so bad, I have to sit down.  Unbearable headaches.  It is in the back of my head, upper neck.  WTF????  Any known issues, or is this a serious issue?

Clinton-


----------



## ZECH (Oct 28, 2004)

High blood pressure!


----------



## LAM (Oct 28, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> High blood pressure!



ditto...

and is anadrol the only thing that you are taking ?


----------



## ZECH (Oct 28, 2004)

Anything that causes water retention will increase BP.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 28, 2004)

I can take 200mg and have no problems with the stuff headache wise, get your BP down.


----------



## clhelget (Oct 28, 2004)

I tested it today 
it is 116 over 64... that isn't bad at all????

is it only high when I am lifting, and how the hell do I get it down, it is normally 110 over  55 or so?


----------



## clhelget (Oct 28, 2004)

and yes.... anadrol is the only thing I am taking.  I am going to mix with Winstrol in a few more days.


----------



## LAM (Oct 29, 2004)

that's a horrible cycle...


----------



## clhelget (Oct 29, 2004)

I have Anadrol, and Winstrol.  What is a good cycle then to you?

I have:
50 Anadrol 50mg (already taken one per day for 11 Days now including today)
50 Winstrol 25mg

But lets also get back to the headache issue.  My blood pressure seems to be normal???

I'm 5'10" 179lbs. (up from 174 when I started the cycle).  This is my first cycle of steroids ever.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 29, 2004)

Wow, your BP is actually quite low, very interesting. I would be curious if it was RBC count, hmm.

Either way it seems apparent Anadrol wont be your friend, if you are having sides like that after 11 days and only 50mg. If you aren't used to it by 2 weeks, I'd probably tell myself I was never going to use it again.

I would agree that you picked some pretty lame things for your first cycle. The good news though is that you probably wont kill your liver with a cycle like that. 500 test a week would have been typical, I ran test alone for my first cycle.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 29, 2004)

I wish my BP looked more like that...hehe...lucky guy. I would have to say its not the BP causing your issue....maybe its just the drug your body don't like it.


----------



## MuscleShadow (Oct 30, 2004)

Headaches are definitively caused by High blood pressure!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 30, 2004)

clhelget said:
			
		

> and yes.... anadrol is the only thing I am taking.  I am going to mix with Winstrol in a few more days.


One of the golden rules of using AAS, never stack two orals.  Your liver will thank you for it.  Both drol and winny are 17aa, meaning they both are hard on your liver.  Plus you should never run an oral for more then 5-6 weeks tops.

Since you are having the bad headaches, I'd stop the cycle now and do more research.  Like the others have said, test should be the base of all cycles.


----------



## clhelget (Nov 1, 2004)

So what is a suggestion then for what I should be taking???  What, How much, How long?  I know there are a few options, but I really don't want to have to inject.


----------



## LAM (Nov 1, 2004)

clhelget said:
			
		

> but I really don't want to have to inject.



if that is the case you should look into getting some pro hormones or pro steroids...


----------



## Mudge (Nov 1, 2004)

If you are too afraid to inject I hope this is your last cycle, for your own sake.

How did you get into something with so many possible side effects yet you are afraid of something so small and simple as a needle?


----------

